# Need Icd-9 code - I need help with finding an ICD-9



## jlund1 (Jun 20, 2008)

I need help with finding an ICD-9 code for cold feet.  The physician said that it is not due to circulation problems.

Thanks, 

Jessica


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 20, 2008)

Are the feet cold to the touch or just "feel" cold to the patient?  What about 782.0?


----------



## thefosterfarm (Jun 23, 2008)

782.0 is what we have used in the past for a similar scenario.


----------



## knic8867 (Jun 24, 2008)

Try doing sensation disturbance 782.0, it's pretty general, but it might help.


----------

